# Lots of deadpixels in one day?



## Krekeris (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi today I spotted lots of deadpixels on my fairly new monitor. I got LG 34UC88-B back in July and yesterday on darker image I saw a lot of dead pixels. By a lot I mean a lot mainly in the middle, but some are on the sides too. I contacted local LG support to know what should I do. I know some manufactures don`t replace monitor because of dead pixels.

What else can I do in this case? Tried some software to fix it, no help. 

Attached picture of monitor`s middle.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 6, 2016)

Well damn that's unlucky...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2016)

Just curious if you tried cleaning it.  Something could have splattered on it that mimics dead pixels.  If it is definitely the panel, RMA time.  Usually the policy is 8 or more dead pixels.  You easily meet that quota by the looks of it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2016)

Any power surges or disruptions lately? It's strange that all of the pixels seem pretty random.


----------



## Krekeris (Nov 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just curious if you tried cleaning it.  Something could have splattered on it that mimics dead pixels.  If it is definitely the panel, RMA time.  Usually the policy is 8 or more dead pixels.  You easily meet that quota by the looks of it.



At first I though it is just image retention, but I checked in paint and it was not.  



erocker said:


> Any power surges or disruptions lately? It's strange that all of the pixels seem pretty random.


Yeah had one at night, but my computer was shut down.


----------



## qubit (Nov 6, 2016)

With that many dead pixels you can definitely RMA it. No way can that be deemed acceptable.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 6, 2016)

Could always try gently rubbing them with a bit of cloth under your finger applying a small amount of pressure but honestly, it's a new monitor you would be better off using the warranty.


----------



## Krekeris (Nov 6, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Could always try gently rubbing them with a bit of cloth under your finger applying a small amount of pressure but honestly, it's a new monitor you would be better off using the warranty.



It is curved monitor, I`m afraid it will make things even worse. Don`t want to try something as this before getting reply from support. I did this method on my super old Samsung monitor and it worked in the past.


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm going to second or third the idea of unplugging and inspecting the screen very closely under very good lighting.  Sneeze/cough/laugh = random spray pattern.  First LG support question; have you confirmed dead pixels and clean monitor?


----------



## Krekeris (Nov 6, 2016)

nomdeplume said:


> I'm going to second or third the idea of unplugging and inspecting the screen very closely under very good lighting.  Sneeze/cough/laugh = random spray pattern.  First LG support question; have you confirmed dead pixels and clean monitor?



I had to unplug it to get to the serial key which is in the back of the monitor. I cleaned it before taking pictures. It is for sure deadpixels.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 6, 2016)

Krekeris said:


> I know some manufactures don`t replace monitor because of dead pixels.


They all will - it just depends on how many, location of pixel, and the warranty period. The number allowed varies by size of the monitor and the location of the pixels - but clearly, you have way too many and their location (in the middle) is totally unacceptable.



Krekeris said:


> It is for sure deadpixels.


Those are "stuck" pixels. Dead are not lit - thus always "black". Stuck are pixels that are lit and "stuck" on one color - in your case, they appear to be white.

Lightly rubbing the stuck pixel with a clean soft, microfiber cloth (I use one for cleaning eyeglasses) does often help and as long as you don't jam your thumb in there, will not cause further damage.



Krekeris said:


> Tried some software to fix it, no help.
> I checked in paint and it was not.


Did you try Dead Pixel Buddy?


----------



## alucasa (Nov 6, 2016)

I thought this sort of stuff happens only when you cheat on Lady Luck.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 6, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Those are "stuck" pixels. Dead are not lit - thus always "black". Stuck are pixels that are lit and "stuck" on one color - in your case, they appear to be white.


Dead pixels don't respond to electrical impulses.  They present whatever color was displayed when they died.  The difference between a stuck pixel and a dead pixel is that a stuck pixel can get unstuck whereas a dead pixel cannot.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 6, 2016)

Whats the brag about hot pixels. It is a cemetary.

My last 3 panels suffered from various types of them... 

Well RMA awaiting and praying that bitch lady luck for a good refurbished replacement panel.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 6, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Dead pixels don't respond to electrical impulses. They present whatever color was displayed when they died.


As I noted above dead pixels are unlit. That is why they are called "dead" and they typically are totally black. If they appear to have color, that is typically due to the light from adjacent pixels bleeding over and they will never be near as bright as a stuck pixel. While a stuck pixel can be black if that is the color it displayed, it typically is stuck on a color.

You are correct however, that stuck pixels can [sometimes] be unstuck. Dead pixels cannot be revived.

Linus video: What is a dead pixel?

eHow, Dead Pixel Vs. Stuck Pixel


----------

